# Now I'm being STOCKED from Craigs List ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This gal is driving me nuts!! She won't let it go. I'm very protective, and have asked for specific information. In any case, just read the emails, they speak for themselves ~ :HistericalSmiley:

Original Craigs List Post: Found: Poodle/Mix

My thread on SM: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/114877-edie-now-has-poodle-rescue-lol.html

Emails back and forth:

Hi we lost our white poddel mix she looks more like her other have malltess please let us know if its her thank u




What area, and when, was your little one lost? Was she chipped, have tags? How much did she weigh?

Also, what about her teeth? Has she had a dental, are any missing?

I need more information from you.

How did your little one get away? I'm so very sorry. My heart aches for these little creatures.



Hi she is chipt and her colar is pink teeth are ok brush ones a week can u send us pic of the dog you have to see if its her if not we are going to look for her thanks 
 
I'm so sorry, it's not your little one. She is not chipped, did not have a pink collar, and is mostly poodle. 

Once again, what was the location, and circumstances, you lost your dog. Please give me more information, ie: the weight of your dog. I am involved in Maltese Rescue, and CAN help. But I need more info. Do you have a pic of her?


 

Another one:

Hi wee lost her a week ago and no teeth missing wait 4 pounds im in santa ana border of garden grove but they walk far and if slmeone else cought her and she excape there goes more distence for her to wonder 

Yet another:

She was scanned for a chip. Yes, it's under the skin, hence the scan. She does NOT have a chip.

She is a 15-pound poodle. It's NOT your 4-pound Maltese. Now, focus your attention on finding your dog.

Have you put up fliers in the area she was lost? 





 


May I see a pic and wen there chip its in there skin? Pleas! theres many peopel takin dogs and changing there colards to keep them 

This next one is the crack up:

Well I prety much think you keep dogs that are not yours cuz other,wize you would show us a pic of the dog I dont want to keep someone else dog they might bite my kids or not poty train how would you know its,not my dog ? Do you know my dog how she looks ? I think your a liar your just trieyin to find out info obout the dog you have its name 
So u can keep ir sale shane on you if I see your ad on graigs list im flaggin oh and by the wat im a voluntier for the animal shelter in orange how many dogs do you think I see there and I can adopet ? My lil girl just want her back I hoe you can sleep to night I dont think so 


My final response:

I'm sorry you feel this way. I absolutely know this is not your dog. There is a HUGE difference between a 4-pound Maltese, and a 15-pound Poodle. Also, your dog was chipped, and this gal has no chip. I understand your desperation, in finding your dog, however, this is not your dog. Once again, please focus your attention on finding your little one. I will help in any way I can. I also need to focus on finding the "real" owner of this precious soul.

Warmest Regards,

Deb


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh dear! at first I wondered how Craigslist was "stocking you" Lol. From my read I do believe you mean Stalk  hehe. 

She sounds pretty loopy alright. My goodness you are very patient.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

silverhaven said:


> Oh dear! at first I wondered how Craigslist was "stocking you" Lol. *From my read I do believe you mean Stalk*  hehe.
> 
> She sounds pretty loopy alright. My goodness you are very patient.


LMAO ~ Yes, but can't change it. I hate that ~ :HistericalSmiley:

But hey, thanks for noticing ~ hahahaha

Love you my friend!! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bless your heart, Deb! You sure do have a lot of patience. And, still offering to help this person even after she called you a liar. 

I don't know why ... but, I wonder if this person is legit. It just sounds fishy to me. 

You never cease to amaze me with how far you will go to rescue so many precious doggies. I just watched Oprah's special on dogs. I was happy to see adopting rescues is happening more now. 

Deb, how is my Daisy? (well, she's in my heart:wub :wub::wub:

I love you Earth Angel, Deb.:heart::smootch: Please give all the fluffs cuddles and kisses from me.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That person sounds like a real nutcase!:wacko1: I would just ignore them.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She really is stalking you, Deb. What a weirdo. Even so, I hope she finds her dog, but it sure as H*** doesn't sound like Ree.

So are we going to get pictures? You know I grew up with a Poodle and they have a special place in my heart.

12 dogs? In that hovel?:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think Craigs List is *stocking* you with whack-o's. :w00t::w00t: B-i-z-a-r-r-o. I have to applaud your keeping a calm demeanor in your replies. This woman is so far out there. :wacko1::wacko1: What part of "not your dog becasue..." don't you get, lady? :blink: Like you don't have enough to worry about.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The typing looks like a forgeigner w/ no grip on the English language...Maybe one of those Nigerian scammers...


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> The typing looks like a forgeigner w/ no grip on the English language...Maybe one of those Nigerian scammers...


Yup thats what I was thinking either a dog flipper or nigerian scam
..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Foreigner,gee I can't spell?!?!!?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michelle, are you writing notes to Deb incognito? :smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> Foreigner,gee I can't spell?!?!!?


LMAO ~ Nor can I ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Michelle, are you writing notes to Deb incognito? :smrofl::smrofl:


Rut Roh Raggy,I've been caught crimson pawed...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

The more i see what people do... it kinda scares me and i wish i was 8yrs old and sheltered from the reality that we really live in which is a crazy world... :wacko1:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow what a crazy person... Gee why didn't they offer to send YOU a pic of their missing dog?? I'm sure they should have one if it's theirs, I have 100s of mine hahahahh. and I can tell you characteristics about all of my pet's teeth, including Andy who passed away. In fact, I used to look at this teeth when we picked him up from the groomer because he had one crooked one on the bottom hahhahaha.

I can tell you about my cats teeth even and the color of his paw pads and markings on his fur. This lady is nuts!!!! She can't even spell, my goodness that was hard to read lol. I hope she leaves you alone.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Heard any more from this crazy lady?


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

It's so obvious that the person is trying to get u to show the poodle picture in which they will then 'claim' as their dog! They should be the one who show their 4 pounds maltese picture to you to check if its their dog not the other way round!


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

We recently had a similar case where someone thought SCMR had thier lost dog, while it may be fustrating to "us", meaning the person that has a dog that someone thinks is thiers, AND the fact that as a rescuer, we want to make sure that the dog is not going to be sent to an imposter that could possibly have bad things in mind for the dog.....we must not forget the feelings of the person that has lost their dog, they are wanting to get their baby back......it can be very difficult for everyone............


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Deb, I think she was accusing you of what she wanted to do.....sale the dog for profit!!!:w00t: Where do these people come from??? It is beyond me!! I hope you find the real owners of the dog!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Amazing how many illiterate, immature people exist on Craigslist! Sheesh. Deb, you are wonderful. I love how calm you stayed with that crazy woman


----------

